# Size of saddle for a 13.1hh pony?



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm getting a new saddle for my pony, she is 13.1hh and short-average length back. 

I've been riding her in a 17" but it is to big, and doesn't fit her. 

what is the suggested size for a 13.1hh pony.

p.s, i know it has to fit me as well, but I just want to know what will fit her. Thanks!


----------



## KaleylovesCharm (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, how big are you is the question. And what disipline do you ride?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

It really depends on your pony's back length and you need to consider both width, angle and length. Is your pony flat backed or A-shaped back? As for length - you don't want the saddle to go back further than the ribs do or else there is no support for the weight and you are going into a week area of the back. 

Maybe pictures could help but I have found you really don't know until you try the saddle on the back and take a real good critical look. A wide/QH bar saddle of size 16 in one brand isn't going to fit the same as a wide/QH bar saddle of size 16 of another brand.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The seat size (16, 17, etc) is about fitting the rider, not the horse. The sizing applicable to the horse is the tree/bar sizings -- which have not a thing to do with her height and everything to do with the structure of her back. Posting photos may help, but ultimately you need to enlist the assistance of a saddle fitter to help you find the best fitting saddle for both yourself and your horse.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

While seat size is about fitting the rider you can get a seat size that is too long for the pony. A seat size 15 may fit the back length wise but a size 17 be too long and go into the loins. A different brand, though, may be okay. You never want a saddle too long for the back (going past the last rib) because the loins are not a weight bearing portion of back and you can cause permanent damage.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OP, can you possibly post a picture of the horse and saddle in question?


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

- I'm just 5' (159cm) and have super short legs. a 16.5" saddle is what 'fits' me... and I know that, but you can't have a 18.5" saddle on a 11hh pony. it's just wrong. I ride english, Jumping (small) barrel racing and pole bending, and mounted games. I want a... in fact I've ordered already a 16.5" All pupose PHS saddle.

a side on photo of her ... don't have a front on photo, but she isn't very 'A' shaped, she is pretty round.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

She has nice bone, I like her very cute


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you, she has pretty short legs... and that photo is in paddock condition... 
shes gotten fatter and fitter now .. haha...


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Really nice looking pony! I used to ride my 13.2 hand pony in a 16.5 inch saddle. With the length of your pony a 17" should be fine for her too, its probably the angle of the saddle that is making it not fit. Use what is comfortable for you too. If you put a small saddle on her that fits her well, but is too small for you it is going to cause her discomfort as it will throw you off balance.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a note, the horse's height has very little to do with the saddle fit... it's much more reliant on their width and wither shape. I have a 13.2 hh pony and the saddle I use on her also fits a 17.2 hh draft cross. They're both super wide and round. The same saddle also fits our 16.1 hh warmblood mare. ^_^


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a 13.3 "pony". She has a short back - very short relative to your pretty pony's. For a western saddle, the only additional things you have to worry about w respect to saddle fit for a "pony" is the front to back length of the saddle skirting and really pay attention to where the back (closest to the tail) of the tree hits...which you shouldn't bother trying to determine until after the saddle has hit its "sweet spot" on a given horse.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you Horseluver250. 

Eolith - yes, thank you! I do realise that. but you can't have a 18.5" saddle on a 12hh pony, it's just to long, and would hurt them. My saddle atm doesn't fit her width ways, it puts to much pressure in places it shouldn't, and it is also slightly to far back, 16.5" fits me, so i've ordered a custom made 16.5" 

Missy May - yes, that would be a little difficult with the western! lucky I'm going english


----------

